# Donas receta en maquina automatica



## carlos baldi (Jul 4, 2017)

Compre una maquina para fabricar donas en forma automática, fritas, sin embargo en Chile existe un monopolio de venta de harinas 

especiales por lo que no te la venden si no perteneces a los ricos de este país, podrían compartir una receta de como preparar esta mezcla como batido.

hay varias recetas de donas pero son de masa mas fuerte cortada esta pasa por un embudo a una cinta de transporte sumergidas en aceite.

Gracias por su ayuda.

atte.

Carlos baldi


----------

